# Yukon XL plow recommendations



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Bought the missus a new ride. 2002 GMC Yukon XL. It has the 6.0 so there is plenty of power. And four leather bucket seats.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Fisher says 7'6" SD or HD, but I'm not sure you want to deal with them again. I would say an 8 footer due to wheelbase.


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

2COR517;1515600 said:


> Bought the missus a new ride. 2002 GMC Yukon XL. It has the 6.0 so there is plenty of power. And four leather bucket seats.


Your wife's gonna plow? Does she really want a blade on her rig?? Or you usin it as a backup??

It would handle 8' straight blade with out issues. I would add timbrens and twist the t-bars up some...


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

1500 or 2500?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;1515600 said:


> And four leather bucket seats.


So there can be no new additions to the 2COR517 family


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

2COR517;1515600 said:


> Bought the missus a new ride. 2002 GMC Yukon XL. It has the 6.0 so there is plenty of power. And four leather bucket seats.


Snowdogg VMD or a 7.5/8 MD. But I know how you love chain lifts!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I here tell those Fisher Xtreme V's are wicked good plows.............


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

theholycow;1515816 said:


> 1500 or 2500?


1500



basher;1515817 said:


> So there can be no new additions to the 2COR517 family


Technically three more seats in the way back. But I barely survived the first two, I don't need any more


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Will I have to trim this bumper?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

2COR517;1516138 said:


> 1500
> 
> Technically three more seats in the way back. But I barely survived the first two, I don't need any more


Any room for dogs?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i got a complete setup 7'6" boss super duty from an 03 chevy 1500 for sale just mentioning.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Some of you will throw a plow on anything!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Banksy;1517273 said:


> Some of you will throw a plow on anything!


What does that mean?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

2COR517;1517306 said:


> What does that mean?


It was a different way of saying that is too nice of a vehicle to plow with. Whether or not it's practical is up to the operator, ie...you.

Relax..I was being silly.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Denali is AWD right?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i've done a sport duty 7'6" on a '05 Tahoe before. think if i was going to do it. 7'6" with wings would be the biggest i'd go.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

So i did a little research. Turns out the Denali is "all wheel drive". Not sure how all wheel drive is different than four wheel drive when you have a four wheel vehicle and all wheels are driven.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

2COR517;1524438 said:


> So i did a little research. Turns out the Denali is "all wheel drive". Not sure how all wheel drive is different than four wheel drive when you have a four wheel vehicle and all wheels are driven.


4WD is the traditional system that we're all used to on trucks.

AWD's main defining difference is that it includes a center differential and generally cannot be turned off; it's AWD all the time. Lots of AWD systems are designed differently from 4WD from the ground up and are often light-duty. GM's full size truck AWD used in the Denali is based on the 4WD system with a modified transfer case (with center diff, I assume).


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The poor air ride system is going to hate plowing.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Stik208;1517450 said:


> Denali is AWD right?


I was thinking the same thing. I drove 300 miles last friday to turn around and drive home with out a new (03) yukon that was advertised as 4 wheel drive, when it should have been advertised as AWD. Sorry, even if it would work, I wouldn't plow with an AWD


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Tuna did it with an 05 Sierra Denali, 7'6" RD Fisher.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88566


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

plowguy43;1524476 said:


> The poor air ride system is going to hate plowing.


Why would the air ride be affected by plowing?



Plowtoy;1524651 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I drove 300 miles last friday to turn around and drive home with out a new (03) yukon that was advertised as 4 wheel drive, when it should have been advertised as AWD. Sorry, even if it would work, I wouldn't plow with an AWD


Why wouldn't you plow with AWD? Seems like the perfect setup to me. No spinning because you're in 2wd. No binding because you're in 4wd.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;1524865 said:


> Why wouldn't you plow with AWD?


I had a 76 Dodge that was full time four wheel drive. It plowed pretty good.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

2COR517;1524865 said:


> Why would the air ride be affected by plowing.


Huh? What's the question


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm not sure why the air ride would hate plowing.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

2COR517;1524865 said:


> Why wouldn't you plow with AWD? Seems like the perfect setup to me. No spinning because you're in 2wd. No binding because you're in 4wd.


I guess its for the same reason I wouldn't leave my vehicle locked in 4 wheel drive when I'm not using it. Why put all the extra wear on something that doesn't need to be used? I suppose that if I lived in a place were road conditions called for 4WD 75% of the year, AWD may work out o.k, but I still dont think I would plow with todays AWD systems.



basher;1524870 said:


> I had a 76 Dodge that was full time four wheel drive. It plowed pretty good.


Thats a good point, but in 76 there were no electronic transfercases and axles. It was truly full time four wheel drive. Today, (IMO) they are not truly AWD, most systems that I am aware of, have parts (mechanical or electronic) engaging and disengaging the front axle and transfer case as the vehicle senses wheel slip. Again, I don't feel its a good idea to plow with todays AWD.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Plowtoy;1525441 said:


> I guess its for the same reason I wouldn't leave my vehicle locked in 4 wheel drive when I'm not using it. *Why put all the extra wear on something that doesn't need to be used? *have parts (mechanical or electronic)* engaging and disengaging the front axle and transfer case *as the vehicle senses wheel slip. Again, I don't feel its a good idea to plow with todays AWD.


Wouldn't that save on the wear and tear?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Is the air ride system designed to hold a plow?


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

basher;1525470 said:


> Wouldn't that save on the wear and tear?


I suppose it could be a wash depending on how you look at it.... Why have all those front end parts getting power when they don't need to? You could perhaps double or triple the life of a differential by not having it locked in all the time and just going along for the ride. Also, I would suspect that there is an estimated life expectancy for encoder motors and front axle actuators and would think that would also shorten the life of those (always shifting back and forth). I can tell you, that 10 years ago, I would replace viscous coupling's in Jeep AWD transfer cases ( I bet I did one a week when I was at the dealership) because they would fail prematurely. I guess I just wouldn't chance plowing with something that I wasn't 100% confidant in. Quite honestly, I dont even like the electronic actuators, but its darn hard to find a lever in a Tahoe or Yukon. I know its just me, but I just dont feel todays AWD systems are as reliable as the mid 70s full time 4wd


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Banksy;1525489 said:


> Is the air ride system designed to hold a plow?


I really like how adjustable my rear airlift bags are


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Plowtoy;1525490 said:


> Why have all those front end parts getting power when they don't need to? You could perhaps double or triple the life of a differential by not having it locked in all the time and just going along for the ride. Also, I would suspect that there is an estimated life expectancy for encoder motors and front axle actuators and would think that would also shorten the life of those (always shifting back and forth).


Be nice in cul-de-sacs, save alot of tire spinning or front end binding.


----------



## seeyaa (Jan 27, 2008)

Pretty sure AWD transfer cases have a clutch in it. You will burn it up when plowing.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

basher;1525523 said:


> Be nice in cul-de-sacs, save alot of tire spinning or front end binding.


With all due respect basher, I don't think you will be able to sell me on the AWD thing... It would be like me telling you that plowing with a KIA Sportage is a good idea. Can it be done? Sure it can be done... Its probably just not a good idea.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Plowtoy;1525536 said:


> With all due respect basher, I don't think you will be able to sell me on the AWD thing... It would be like me telling you that plowing with a KIA Sportage is a good idea. Can it be done? Sure it can be done... Its probably just not a good idea.
> 
> View attachment 118143


Bad example, that Kia sportage has a full frame under it just like a full size truck and solid rear axle. Probably not a bad little plow rig.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

The Kia Sportage:





doesn't seem to do as well as the Geo Tracker/Suzuki Vitara:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1514978#post1514978


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

plowguy43;1525550 said:


> Bad example, that Kia sportage has a full frame under it just like a full size truck and solid rear axle. Probably not a bad little plow rig.


O.k... I give up...


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Plowtoy;1525556 said:


> O.k... I give up...


LOL I'm only being half serious. I was surprised when I saw one of those little Sportages on a lift though, pretty beefy for a little SUV.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

plowguy43;1525550 said:


> Bad example, that Kia sportage has a full frame under it just like a full size truck and solid rear axle. Probably not a bad little plow rig.


It also uses double tapered roller bearings on the front wheels. No unit hub bearing assemblies.....


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

My first plow vehicle was a 2001 Mountaineer 5.0V8 AWD. Hung a Snowdog MD75 on it using Ranger/Explorer mount. AWD did fine, the Mountaineer was a beast. Seemed to be a pretty tough truck. No problems in 2+ years. Sold the Mountaineer and now have a basic Ram 1500... 

You can do it but I lighter might be better...

Gary


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

I was under the impression that the AWD in these rigs is comparable to the autotrac that is available in the 1500 trucks. As stated before it works with a clutch in auto. In the case of the silverado sierras, im not sure if the 4H and 4L would still work is the clutch is caput?
Anyway, possibly when you might find is that you have the same transfer case as the silverado/sierra but in full time auto? what are the chances that with the right switch it would be selectable?
Just thinking out loud


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

No, I don't think the AWD in these trucks is the same parts as the Autotrac, at least not at the transfer case. While Auto 4WD automatically engages and disengages with a clutch, it still doesn't have a center differential. I'm pretty sure the AWD's center diff is part of the transfer case. I just googled and found out there's also a viscous coupling that "locks up progressively if one axle or the other starts to slip"...there's definitely not one of those in my Autotrac system.

AFAIK if the clutch dies then it will be unable to stay engaged in 4WD. The clutch isn't a synchronizer that helps gears to mesh, the power is transmitted through the clutch, as I understand.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Except for the VSS, my transfer case doesn't have any wires, motors, or levers.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Ever make a decision on the plow?


----------



## EVilaghy (Mar 15, 2015)

2COR517;1516139 said:


> Will I have to trim this bumper?
> 
> View attachment 117448


I'm about to have a plow installed on a 03 Yukon Denali exactly like that and I Chose to buy a bumper from a sierra to replace my Denali bumper so that when I sell the truck I can swap it back


----------



## vegavin (Feb 12, 2016)

*Putting a plow on a GMC Yukonxl denali*

hello, i have a 2004 gmc yukon xl denali. i see there is a question wheather it will plow well. i have a 7.5 meyer classic ez mount plow on it. there was only minor trimming needed of the front bumper. there is no problem with the air ride suspension. just bumped up tortion bars a bit. truck rides great, pushes snow(even the heavy stuff) no problem. AWD is actually better in my opinion than 4wd. ive had both and feel i get better traction with the awd denali. in fact looking to upgrade to a more modern easy mount system if anybody out there has any recommendations.


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

AWD systems will typically use the abs system to stop wheel spin I don't know how GM does it but that is another factor to worry bout as far as wear


----------



## vegavin (Feb 12, 2016)

*2004 gmc yukon xl denali as a plow truck.*

yes, i have traction control and stability control and they both work off the abs system, as well as steering angle being read by a sensor in steering column, along with four wheel speed and suspension sensors. my Yukon has 178,000 + miles on all original everything. drive train suspension front end everything. have been plowing with this truck for 6 seasons haven't had any problems knock on wood. and it still looks close to new, No rot or dents. I've been fortunate. So anyhow does anyone have any recommendations on updating my plow from the ez mount classic I have to something more modern that allows for plow install without getting out.


----------

